# Hymer Electrics Elektroblok problems



## DerekMcAdam (May 9, 2009)

I am having serial problems with the ELEKTROBLOK on my Hymer B674. Can anyone help? The vehicle is four years old and I am replacing the ELECTROBLOK for the third time. As they cost nearly £400 (more than a laptop!) I am not happy. This time it blew up when I plugged into the mains. The mains switch turned off and when I switched it back on the ELEKTROBLOK went up in smoke. The dealer now says that the engine should be running when the mains are plugged in. In 20 years of motorhoming I have never heard this before. 

Does anyone have any experience of this?

DerekMull


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*hymer electrics*

Sorry can't help with the problem, but I would advise contacting Hymer by email -many of them seem to speak English (we went on the factory tour last summer) in Germany as they are extremely helpful. They will be able to reassure (?) you regarding the problem and give possible solutions. They might indeed be very concerned to hear of your problem - something has not been connected correctly. The dealer will not be very experienced with the workings of a motorhome and certainly we have never been advised to have the engine running when hooking up - nothing to do with that side of things, is it????????

Sundial


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

have you tried contacting www.schaudt-gmbh.de they were very helpful with my hymer panel regards steve


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Can't help with the problem but steer well clear of that dealer as s/he obviously talks complete rubbish to cover up their ignorance! Who was it?

Harry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DerekMcAdam said:


> . . The dealer now says that the engine should be running when the mains are plugged in. . .
> DerekMull


Complete rubbish [as usual from a dealer who know nothing]
If this is your 3rd Electrobloc unit - I'd be tempted to say there is a problem in the wiring to or from the unit not the unit themselves.

Contact Peter Hambleton - he's the man who specialises in Hymers
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------



## DerekMcAdam (May 9, 2009)

Many thanks to all those who posted responses to my Elektroblock problems. I have been in touch with Schaudt the manufacturers who were really helpful and for the moment all is OK. I have even purchased a spare Block which I now carry with me (along with a spare water pump).

I now have a problem with the alarm on the entrance step alarm. The step is fine but the alarm has packed up. The connections on the switch underneath the van appear fine. No rust or dirt and firmly in place. But i do not know where the alarm itself is positioned. I ned to know so that it can be checked. I thought it might be by the Elektroblock but no sign there.

If anyone has any ideas I would very apreciate hearing from them. 

DerekMull


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad things are working.

I would be interested to know what Schaudt said about the repeated problems you have had with their product? Did they give any indication as to a possible cause?

Pieter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Derek.

I suspect that you have a problem with the code that is entered on the contol panel. All the different functions that the Schaudt control panel monitors have individual code numbers. (From memory) The codes for each individual piece of gear are added up & the total entered on the panel. I discovered this when I fitted my solar panels & drove several miles with the step sticking out 

Have a trawl through the archives & I'll do the same & see if I can find the document that gives the codes.

Good luck in your quest, D.

Related post Here

I'm still loking for a complete list of the codes.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

With the Elektroblock you must also fit the voltage transient suppressor made by Schaudt. This stops spikes on the mains damaging the Elektroblock charger. This was highlighted quite a long time back by Schaudt.
Dave Newell has stock of these on the shelf (www.davenewell.co.uk) and is a usefull UK stockist.

Schaudt in Germany have issued update instructions to dealers but many seem reticent to implement this important update, even during a routine service, because it costs them time and money.

The advice you were given from your dealer was absolute c c c balderdash !

Dont give up until its working correctly and STAYS working correctly.
c.

A good contact at Schaudt is Udo Lang :-

Udo Lang, technical support
Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Planckstr. 8 - 88677 Markdorf - Germany
email: [email protected]

Tel. +49 7544 9577-70 Fax +49 - 7544 - 9577-29


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've not fitted a spike filter, and not suffered with any issues, but a switch mode power supply are very sensitive, and how you apply the mains to it. Generators can the main issue. Always make sure theres mains on the end of the plug before connecting, and always make sure what the the dc load which the power unit is suppling, and may be this is what the dealer might be getting at. If it went bang the most likely cause of that is a faulty capacitor across the mains at the triacs, or indeed the mains voltage is to high. there's no need to replace the unit as you can have them easily repaired. Just my view. Sorry if I have repeated what others have said.... Being lazy I did not read all the postings..


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Right, I've found the PDF document that Udo sent me with the codes & how to enter them. I've no idea if this is causing the problem with your step alarm but it may be worth checking.

PM me with your email addy & I'll send you the PDF.

D.


----------



## DerekMcAdam (May 9, 2009)

Many thanks to all of you who have come back so promptly with a response to my problem. So far as the Elektroblock is concerned Udo Lang at Schaudt recommended the Voltage Control Unit to suppress spikes in the voltage and this is now fitted and working. So far all seems fine. This could well have been the prolem all along.

Stilll not found the step alarm. My son (an electrician) and I have searched under the dashboard but no success. Don't think it is the Scchaudt controller as the problem developed slowly. The alarm worked sometimes and not others and sometimes just squeeked faintly. Always thought it was dirt on the switch by the step and concentrated on cleaning this. (and then forgetting about it!). 

Thanks Dave for the help. How do I find you email address. 


DerekMull


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Derek, PM sent.

You might want to get your email address down from the site. Spam bots will be visiting soon.

Regards D.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

See if this is any help:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-851703.html#851703


----------

